# 26 weeks pregnant no food and lost



## Summerlove28

Hi I am 26 weeks pregnant. I work full time and care for my oldest child alone. I work during the day and had to recently drop out of my evening university classes because of financial struggle. I do my absolute best and am going through a rough time in my life. I have no money for food, I feed whatever i have to my young child and I’m not eating because I have run out of enough for myself. Does anyone know of any options in Canada. I have tried the emergency centres and didn’t qualify for a few others for food stamps and milk. I don’t get money until I get paid at the end of the month and running out of ideas of how to get by. I have to no help from the father and the dad of the one left town and I have not heard from him. I’m embarrassed and ashamed and I need help. Would love any ideas. Thank u


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :) I hope you manage to get some food soon. Is there a food bank you could access? :hugs:


----------



## mridula

so sorry about what you are going through.. have you tried contacting the father of your first one? Is there a way you can get help from him or his family? 
Have you tried getting help from the women and children associations in your area?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Food pantries, Churches have free meals, homeless shelters have free meals, food stamps, WIC. 

(here in the USA anyway)

How is your budget? Do you budget for food? Are you using coupons? Shopping at a cheap store (could even be a dollar store for all it matters!)? We feed soon to be 6 people on $100ish every other week by budgeting, meal planning and shopping at Aldi.


----------



## Bevziibubble

How are you doing?


----------



## Mummy2b88

I hope you've been able to find somewhere for food <3


----------



## HopefulDoc

Check out freeganism, and food foraging - the environment can give us many bounties! 

Also churches, soup kitchens, check our market events for freebies.


----------

